
The Race of Our Lives - jwiley
https://www.morningstar.com/videos/870606/watch-jeremy-granthams-race-of-our-lives-speech.html
======
ribasushi
For those who like to read instead:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190213042938/https://www.gmo.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190213042938/https://www.gmo.com/docs/default-
source/research-and-commentary/strategies/asset-allocation/the-race-of-our-
lives-revisited.pdf)

( I tried to submit it multiple times, but it never took off )

------
RickJWagner
I like a lot of what he wrote about environmental concerns.

Then the swipe at capitalism. Seems like a bridge too far, tackling too many
issues in one article. (Even if the second tackle was just a glancing swipe.)

~~~
dan-robertson
This is from the morning star (ie a communist newspaper) so surely a jab at
capitalism is to be expected.

~~~
RickJWagner
Thanks for that, I wasn't aware of the Morning Star's leanings.

~~~
asdf333
just fyi the comment about morningstar being a communist rag is a joke

from wikipedia: "Morningstar, Inc. is a global financial services firm
headquartered in Chicago, Illinois, United States. It was founded by Joe
Mansueto in 1984 and provides a wide array of investment research and
investment management services."

~~~
dan-robertson
It wasn’t a joke, it was an error. I have no opinion on morning star inc, but
there does exist a newspaper called the morning star (which I mistook this
website for) which is a communist newspaper (as in, that is their stated
editorial policy)

